# new guy



## jraney (Jan 2, 2011)

hey folks new guy here from oklahoma, lookin at getting a marauder .22. with that said i am sure i will have alot of questions later.

thanks 
j


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Are you looking at totally new or one in excellent shape with about 75 pellets through it, with warranty card still intact? Got the .22 for my wife but she prefers here .177 Marauder and I prefer my .22 Evanix Blizzard.

So, a nice, clean, nearly new .22 Marauder is up for sale for $360 shipped to a US Address.


----------



## jraney (Jan 2, 2011)

seriously, i have to wait until i get the money but that is the best price i have seen.
but to answer the question used is fine with me as long as it works good.

j


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

With an M-rod it's a hit or miss deal. Plenty of them are going back to Crosman. Don't even question that. They were especially bad at the beginning. After all you get what you paid for. Hope you get one with no issues. The Yellow forum would be a good place to start your research.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/79537/

http://www.airgunadvice.net


----------



## jraney (Jan 2, 2011)

well it is only going to be for in town shooting, where my rifles are not allowed, not real concerned about the so called fit and finish of a gun it is a tool and is going to be worked like 1. For the money i can't see it being to bad of a deal, besides if crosman has the c/s i hear they do then it should be no problem returning it and getting the problems fixed. But thanks for the heads up on certain issues.

j


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

The Marauder is a fine rifle. Not up to the much more expensive European rifles in fit & finish but a darned good hunting rifle. The .177 we have is a really nice one. Accurate and shoots very well. The .22 we have(the one I am going to sell) shoots well and in my testing was doing 30 yard 1/2 inch groups with a 3-9 scope on it. Just fine for hunting. If I did not have the Evanix Blizzard the Marauder would be fine. My wife likes the .177 and that is why the .22 is going on the sales block.

Crosman folks have been very good about servicing the rifles that have had problems. Quick fixes and quick sending out parts. Too bad they have had problems.... but a friend has been waiting for 6 months for parts for his damned expensive Swedish rifle now. A big difference especially since his was around $1500. Sure is nice to look at though... too bad he can't shoot anything with it.

In sighting in the .22 marauder I took a half dozen shots. Then I nailed two gopher and three blackbirds. Then my wife shot it and said thanks, but I'll keep on shooting my .177 because I like it better. No real reason, just the same as not wanting the Greg Davis air tube extension on her rifle... she just didn't like how it looked. So, sold the extension as well.

I'll post when I photograph it and put it up for sale. Should be within the next two weeks.


----------



## aack73 (Jan 19, 2011)

how long does it take to hand pump up the marauder? what psi do u go to? what kind of groups do u get with the .177 @ 50yds?
i'm thinking of purchasing an air rifle and this seems to be getting good reviews. quiet is the up most importance and obviously accuracy counts too. thanks for any input u can give.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

On both the .177 and the .22 it takes about a hundred pumps to bring it back up to 2800 pounds of air pressure after shooting 40 shots. It isn't bad as I don't get in a hurry and overheat anything, me or the pump or the rifle. The .177 has been filled a lot. The .22 about four times now with one being the first after we got it and the others after a couple magazines.

I am not sure of groups at 50 yards as I have never shot any. Most of the shooting is at blackbirds and ground squirrils and gophers. I have hit blackbirds on cattail stalks at 40 yards regularly without any problems. No to light breezes. When it blows a bit more it is hit and miss(literally) on them but I shoot anyway. The more we kill the more it helps the sunflower and corn farming here. We have no shortage of blackbirds in our area and flocks of a few thousand descend on sunflower fields in the late summer and early fall. At that time you just shoot into them to scare them off even if you don't hit any.

On gophers I have hit them with the .177 at about 60 yards though after about 40 I prefer the .22 Evanix Blizzard. Harder hitting. The .22 marauder I will be selling got dime sized groups at 35 yards after I sighted it in and then I made sure it shot OK by getting two gophers later that day(last fall) near a cemetary a couple miles down the road. The cemetary guys are glad to see us shoot these little critters. The air rifles are a lot less powerful than the .22 powder burners and so they aren't too worried about overshooting or hitting headstones. They really like us killing the rodents as the critters dig holes and topple headstones. So, community service with a pellet rifle. ;-)

The Marauder is one nice air rifle. Both I have are good shooters. The .22 is going on the sale block for one reason: the Evanix Blizzard. It hits hard and I really enjoy shooting it. Took a coyote with it earlier last year. Luck was with me s he came into the sweet spot for it in accuracy and power. One shot through the eye into the brain and he was history. No hundred yard shot, right at 40 yards and I was braced and shooting from a prone position by our grain bin. As I said, he cme into the sweet spot for it like someone had paid him to be a target.

A couple friends have had marauders that needed service and Crosman make all right with them and did it quickly. Very different than the long waiting period of another friend with a beautiful Daystate rifle. His wait for service was more than six months. Lost the whole shooting season.

One I would like to see is the tech force 89 with a gas ram. They are a great bargain as is, hard shooters, look good, nice accuracy(the ones I shot all were) and if the gas ram wis done well they should be one nice hunting rifle.


----------



## aack73 (Jan 19, 2011)

what do you like better about the evanix over the marauder? features,accuracy,quality? how much on your .22 marauder? and what general location are you in? i'm in western nc.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

The main thing I prefer about the Evanix Blizzard is that is just 'fits me' so well. It is better made than the Marauder and is the equal of friends AA 410 rifles in fit and finish as well as performance. Side by side shooting with the Blizzard and the s410 with both of us shooting each others rifles was fun. He and I were both surprised that the Korean rifle finish was as nice as his. Mine has more power.

The Marauder is nice. It is also more basic than the Blizzard. I have a thumbhole stock model and it 'fits' me well.

If I did not have it I would be most happy with the Marauder. There is nothing wrong with them, it is Ford and Honda, that is all.

In .177 I shoot the Marauder all day long. Very accurate and very nice. If I did not have the Blizzard I would be keeping the .22 cal Marauder. I just like the Blizzard better, for me. My wife likes the .177 marauder better than the .22 model. I don't know why and she can't say why, it is just the way it is.


----------



## aack73 (Jan 19, 2011)

what if any noise difference between the .177 and the .22? how much for the .22 $?


----------

